# ABC Detailing - Bloodhound SSC 1000mph Project - Fastest Car in the World, Detailed!



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all, another slightly different project for us!

We were called up recently to attend the Bloodhound SSC headquarters, to carry out a detail on the show car ready for a Rolex press event.

For those who don't know about the car, the Bloodhound SSC is a world land speed record project, in which they hope to hit 1000mph in just under 55 seconds, weighing in at 7.5 tonnes and pushing out 135,000bhp!

More information here -

http://www.bloodhoundssc.com

On to the detail, the main issue I was going to face was the sheer size of the car. The brief was to get the car looking it's best within a day, so I aimed to correct the front end, removing all swirls and scratches picked up from shows and transport, followed by spot corrections along the hull of the car.

A few before's of the car -











After a quick Finale wipedown I began on the front end of the car, correction beginning with the Rupes Bigfoot system. A few of the 50/50's below!



Working round the front end.













A few other marks removed.

Before



After



The entire body was then given a going over with Auto Finesse Tripple on a black pad, to add some protection and shine after a deep clean.



A step ladder was needed to get up to the roof fin!

Before with a few marks, followed by Tripple to remove marring and previous wax residue.





With the whole car Tripple'd, I gave the car a quick wipedown of AF Finale.



Leaving these final results after an 11-hour detail!























The guys at Bloodhound were very hospitable and were really happy with the finish. I was lucky to have Richard Noble (Previous land speed world record holder) set his eyes upon the car, saying it's the best it's ever looked!

Overall it was a great challenge, but very rewarding to get the car looking how it should - to match the speed!

Thanks for reading and I hope you've enjoyed.

Comments, chat and views always welcome, please follow us on Facebook for the day-to-day happenings at ABC Detailing.​
Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

wow what a finish well done mate, what type of fuel does that run on???


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Well earned bragging rights. 

Those Ferraris and McLarens don't look so rare now.


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Super!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing mate! Very interesting!



polac5397 said:


> wow what a finish well done mate, what type of fuel does that run on???


Jet fuel :lol:

Interestingly, the fuel pump is a V8 Red Bull F1 car engine which puts out 850bhp + in it's own right! The jet engines need fuel so quickly the F1 engine is the only thing up to the job! :doublesho:doublesho

It's an amazing project, wonderful engineering!


----------



## mattmitt (Apr 16, 2014)

Go to the bloodhound website, the whole thing will blow your mind.
Superb job, as they say, interesting conversation for waxstock, would they let you borrow for the weekend:driver:


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow! How lucky you are to have got your hand on this thing!

Did a project at Uni on the (possible) use of a reduction gearbox. The engineering is simply amazing.

I'm pretty sure 'The Doctor' on Detailing World is a Senior Engineer on the SSC project? 

Nice work though, lucky guy!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow - impressive 

Not the fastest car though, everyone knows a white Ford Transit van is the fastest vehicle


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quality job you did. 11hours. Wow! Well done.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

How cool is that for a detail..! Superb


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Well earned bragging rights.
> 
> Those Ferraris and McLarens don't look so rare now.


Thanks Kerr, indeed!



JBirchy said:


> Amazing mate! Very interesting!
> 
> Jet fuel :lol:
> 
> ...


You obviously know your stuff! 



mattmitt said:


> Go to the bloodhound website, the whole thing will blow your mind.
> Superb job, as they say, interesting conversation for waxstock, would they let you borrow for the weekend:driver:


Yea I'm not sure if it would fit on my single-car stand! 



alexjb said:


> Wow! How lucky you are to have got your hand on this thing!
> 
> Did a project at Uni on the (possible) use of a reduction gearbox. The engineering is simply amazing.
> 
> ...


I think you are right, was expecting a tap on the shoulder at some point yesterday!



lowejackson said:


> Wow - impressive
> 
> Not the fastest car though, everyone knows a white Ford Transit van is the fastest vehicle


Haha, I'd forgotten about that one...



WAZ92 said:


> Quality job you did. 11hours. Wow! Well done.





yetizone said:


> How cool is that for a detail..! Superb


Thanks very much guys.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome detail, did you go for a ride in it?:doublesho:lol:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

What an amazing vehicle to work on! Stunning results and even more amazing considering the time frame! :thumb:

What an insane project it is, simply blows my mind every time I read some facts about it.

Chris


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work. That will look great on your CV!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Awesome :doublesho

Like Kerr said, great for bragging rights this one buddy :detailer:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Bet you won't forget that anytime soon, what an amazing opportunity


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks again for the comments guys, definitely not something easily forgotten!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> Wow - impressive
> 
> Not the fastest car though, everyone knows a white Ford Transit van is the fastest vehicle


rubbish!

the fastest cars are hire cars!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks Economical! ;-)

Nice Job!


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

I saw that thing at Autosport in January, wonderful bit of kit !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## Spudey (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome to have that in your portfolio, great job too.

The colour looks like the Monaco Blue on my Clio


----------



## seabrook132 (Aug 17, 2010)

A Renault F1 V8 as a fuel pump?!!!!!!! That's just crazy! And that's coming from someone that's worked on the EJ200 when I was an engineer on Typhoon. Surely that's not for the turbine but i guess it provides for the rocket motor? Or both engines?


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Really amazing car/jet??? to have detailed. One to remember for life I'm sure.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Amazing job! 

Bet the exhaust tips took longer than normal to do...


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.



seabrook132 said:


> A Renault F1 V8 as a fuel pump?!!!!!!! That's just crazy! And that's coming from someone that's worked on the EJ200 when I was an engineer on Typhoon. Surely that's not for the turbine but i guess it provides for the rocket motor? Or both engines?


Not sure, the whole project is mind-blowing!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

So basically no-one is ever going to be able to top this car  

Great work too, bet it was a fun phone call


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

The V8 fuel pump was a Cosworth unit, not a Redbull (Renault) one, that was in the past, about 6 moths ago Cosworth withdrew support.

There is another engine in the pipeline though.....


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Astonishing!

What a job sir.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic job mate, and I thought I got some rare cars to work on but cant see me ever topping that.


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

I was there on a visit a couple of weeks ago with the Army who are heavily involved with it, it's a quite astonishing piece of engineering already and it's nowhere near completed. The new engine for the fuel pump is a Le Mans one I believe.


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Thats an incredible looking machine.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

What a job that is!
I'd imagine at those sorts of speeds, ironing out the scratches and imperfections might actually make a difference. Played your part in a record attempt :thumb:


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

That must have been fun. Very cool! Now who's going to be the first to polish and detail and actual space rocket?


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

I wonder what the 0-60 time is...


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great job on a great project 👍👍👍 Been following this car on Twitter and looking forward to the day when it goes for and smashes the record.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

What an incredible days work that must have been; the amount of engineering and brains involved in creating and running these vehicles is just out of this world. I am surprised though that a specific low drag coating isn't used, or maybe it is but I doubt AF was the go-to option :lol:

Thanks for sharing, as mentioned it will be great for the portfolio and certainly hard to top on these pages in terms of exclusive jobs :thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

that is epic! nice work.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Criptop said:


> I wonder what the 0-60 time is...


We predict around 15 seconds.

But after 400mph the acceleration really takes off as the wheels come up "on plane"

400mph-1000mph should take us about 10s


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

The Detail Doctor said:


> We predict around 15 seconds.
> 
> But after 400mph the acceleration really takes off as the wheels come up "on plane"
> 
> 400mph-1000mph should take us about 10s


Not read all the thread but I have been involved in the project early doors. What was explained to us at the beginning was that this thing will go so fast that the sand it will be running over will actually melt so the car is technically not rolling over the surface


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

RedUntilDead said:


> Not read all the thread but I have been involved in the project early doors. What was explained to us at the beginning was that this thing will go so fast that the sand it will be running over will actually melt so the car is technically not rolling over the surface


That's not quite correct.

The sand will likely fluidise, not melt, so it will act like a fluid whilst still being a collection of small solid particles. This happened on Thrust SSC also.

We've designed our wheels so they come up "on plane" in the fluidised sand..

Mark Elvin
Lead Mechanical Design Engineer


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I once saw in Australia an Art gallery selling glass lightening bolts ; they were dug up from the Desert where the lightning struck the ground and fused the sand particles into glass in the shape of lightening.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> I once saw in Australia an Art gallery selling glass lightening bolts ; they were dug up from the Desert where the lightning struck the ground and fused the sand particles into glass in the shape of lightening.


It's called vitrified sand.


----------

